# Join EAC



## mastermudkipz (Sep 5, 2009)

You want a forum with active members a bunch of features to mess around with and just a place to hang out well than join the EAC

everything animal crossing is a place for animal crossing fans to just hang out,Wifi or just talk   about anything!

Since are 3rd month on the web we have 89 members that are very active and 1,955 post! Now that good for a almost new site!

We make sure spammers and bot are gone right when they join we have a trusty amount of admins and mods. Making sure the forum is spam free.

We also have wifi reports too make sure nobody gets hacked over wifi so no worry about that!

We also have a bell system so people who have got there town hacked we give them bells online and then we give them the bell in the game so they can get there town like before!

We have a chat and party's too so if you want to just chat go there.

Well if you join the EAC you won't be sorry we are evolving are site to be even more better everyday so just click this link and join today!

http://s3.zetaboards.com/animlc_crossing_EAC/index/


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 5, 2009)

No.


----------



## merinda! (Sep 5, 2009)

*<small><span style="font-family:Verdana">I'm fine with this AC Forum thanks. :}*


----------



## Ricano (Sep 5, 2009)

Advertising an AC forum on an AC forum? ._.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 6, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Advertising an AC forum on an AC forum? ._.


if it's not against the rules then we can do it right?


----------



## Went (Sep 12, 2009)

No offense but EAC owns TBT (like all the members says in axa, ack, acp, and eac)


----------



## Ricano (Sep 12, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> No offense but EAC owns TBT (like all the members says in axa, ack, acp, and eac)


lolwut?


----------



## MitchL21 (Sep 12, 2009)

no offence but i have an account on eac they'res like 5 active memembers.. :/ it is not a fun site. no one wifis or anything on it.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2009)

PAHAHAHAHA. 'Jimmy' is a kissass to me and it's annoying.


----------



## Josh (Sep 12, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Advertising an AC forum on an AC forum? ._.


Thats what i always say.. 

@went: Then join EAC and quit TBT then. We will be happy to see you go.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 12, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Burn.


----------



## MitchL21 (Sep 12, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^


----------



## Liv (Sep 12, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> No offense but EAC owns TBT (like all the members says in axa, ack, acp, and eac)


And I own the world. Sean is in charge of the Goverment. Ricano is in charge of the Internet, yeah and The JJ is in charge of Jails across the world.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 12, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> Went said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD
Now get out my internet, Went >=]


----------



## Pear (Sep 12, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> Went said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I control the Democratic Republic of the Congo?


----------



## Thunder (Sep 12, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> No offense but EAC owns TBT (like all the members says in axa, ack, acp, and eac)


That's like saying Hannah Montana is better than the Beatles.


----------



## Liv (Sep 12, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go on ahead.


----------



## Liv (Sep 12, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pear's in charge of Water and Goverment in the Democratic Republic of the Congo.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Went said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T COMPARE THE GODS TO THAT MONSTER!


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 12, 2009)

............

ME NO JOIN.


----------



## Went (Sep 12, 2009)

*Its just my opinion okay??* Its not that im saying I hate this site and i love that site


*Edit: You guys are pissing me, jimmy, and other 75+ members off so stop*


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 12, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> Went said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am the Supreme Emperor of Wyoming, and Ultimate Chancellor of Uzbekistan.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 12, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> No offense but EAC owns TBT (like all the members says in axa, ack, acp, and eac)


damn it. Went now thgey will spam EAC. nice


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 12, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> *Its just my opinion okay??* Its not that im saying I hate this site and i love that site
> 
> 
> *Edit: You guys are pissing me, jimmy, and other 75+ members off so stop*


LOL @ Blatant Ad.


----------



## Pear (Sep 12, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Went said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, it is the advertisement board.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 12, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> *Its just my opinion okay??* Its not that im saying I hate this site and i love that site
> 
> 
> *Edit: You guys are pissing me, jimmy, and other 75+ members off so stop*


...lmao


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 12, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's just like, "Stop it! (We have 75 members!)" Which I doubt even 1/4 of are active.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2009)

DUN WOORY GUYS I JUST POST THERE AND EVERYTHING K.


----------



## Went (Sep 12, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<small><small><small><small><small>Try not to flame...</small></small></small></small></small>

We are active, trust me. I always see lots of members on everytime i visit here.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 12, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH NOEZ. IM GONNA GET REPORTED. I'm stating my opinion. Not flaming.


----------



## Liv (Sep 12, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Went said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohemmgee. Jack you have EARNED this. Jack you have been accepted. Jack you are now the leader of Transportation in the Lost City of Alantis. Have fun!


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 12, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I have.. *counts on fingers* *3* postions!


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

just to clear a few things up. I  have 96 members, 52 of which are active.,  I do not agree with went, TBT owns EAC, Also don't take his comment against my site


----------



## Josh (Sep 13, 2009)

Next time don't use zetaboards. Pay for you forum a good one.

(I'm helping you)


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

i quit because of the terrible skin, the ugly banner, and the forums and the way they are set up


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Next time don't use zetaboards. Pay for you forum a good one.
> 
> (I'm helping you)


this was my first forum so i wanted somthing easy to start   but thanks for the tip


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 13, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> i quit because of the terrible skin, the ugly banner, and the forums and the way they are set up


This is why I never joined, but also because of illiterate members.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


listen i am making a new skin it just is taking allitlle time


----------



## Josh (Sep 13, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


np.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banner?
forum setup?
new staff?


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> eacboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all but new staff


----------



## Liv (Sep 13, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> i quit because of the terrible skin, the ugly banner, and the forums and the way they are set up


Now alecks don't judge a book by it's cover, unless it's a really ugly book...oh wait


----------



## Pear (Sep 13, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Next time don't use zetaboards. Pay for you forum a good one.
> 
> (I'm helping you)


TBT runs on ZB. >_>


----------



## Josh (Sep 13, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## Liv (Sep 13, 2009)

Okay let me give you advice, I recently visited your site, I must say it's doing a lot better then I thought, but I hate the theme to me it says: Now boys and girls let's share our feelings.


----------



## Josh (Sep 13, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. But you wouldn't really know. Most of Zetaboard forums you can tell.


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 13, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> Okay let me give you advice, I recently visited your site, I must say it's doing a lot better then I thought, but I hate the theme to me it says: Now boys and girls let's share our feelings.


This. ^


----------



## Liv (Sep 13, 2009)

It's way to child-ish.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm working on a new theme !


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

k my ideas of this forum in a nutshell:

lrn2runaboard


----------



## Liv (Sep 13, 2009)

Your forums need something that separates it from the rest. I understand you are making a new theme. Good. Try a new idea.


----------



## Josh (Sep 13, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. "Working"
<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>
stealing</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> Your forums need something that separates it from the rest. I understand you are making a new theme. Good. Try a new idea.


we are we have over 200 games in oyur arcade and many other member only fetures that set us apart


----------



## Liv (Sep 13, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's obviously an improvement.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 13, 2009)

Listen. You have almost as many Retired Staff as Staff. What does that say, seeing as your Staff count is astronomical, anyways.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Listen. You have almost as many Retired Staff as Staff. What does that say, seeing as your Staff count is astronomical, anyways.


we are getting read of staff. any that are inactuive are being demoted


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 13, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. Your staff are quitting. That's not good, no matter what.


----------



## Liv (Sep 13, 2009)

That means you need new staff that can put "Spunk" in your forums.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 13, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> That means you need new staff that can put "Spunk" in your forums.


Hopefully "Spunk" includes the ability to type correctly.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have new mods that are active that i know. And they spell right.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

jimmy:
I'll make you a deal.
IF you get 1000 members, have good grammar, and fix your skin, banner, and forum, I'll go back.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 13, 2009)

Mhm. Riiiiight. Just like you can capitalize your "I"s, spell "rid" right in the post before this, and always add periods. And you have _*5*_ Admins? That's ridiculous.


----------



## Liv (Sep 13, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Staff can't spell!?!?!!?
omg. This is horrible. You need good staff. Wait did you make like Nook staff?


----------



## Conor (Sep 13, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The staff can spell..


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Mhm. Riiiiight. Just like you can capitalize your "I"s, spell "rid" right in the post before this, and always add periods. And you have _*5*_ Admins? That's ridiculous.


1 is being demoted today


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2009)

I hate to admit it but: The best staff there was me. :0


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 13, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sample post from a mod.


> 12.12.12 it will end there trust me god will come back No one nows the date our the hour buts that my guess


----------



## Conor (Sep 13, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should demote 3.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I hate to admit it but: The best staff there was me. :0


staff order
1. you
2. me B)
3. star


----------



## Liv (Sep 13, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I hate to admit it but: The best staff there was me. :0


:0 Wow. Sean your best mod? No offense Sean but you love flame wars.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 13, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> eacboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or 4.


----------



## Conor (Sep 13, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it sounded like ACW meant _all_ the staff can't spell.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 13, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant about 85%ish, and she (I think it's a she) misinterpreted it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

what do you say jimmy?


----------



## Went (Sep 13, 2009)

I spell right. I type good. I have the spunk to run this forum. Same with acboy. Ok? acboy will install a spell correcter and he will fix his spelling. So just wait and see the improvements going to happen, plus, i made a new skin with more colors instead of the plain one.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> what do you say jimmy?


say about what


----------



## Liv (Sep 13, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it's a she. ; )

Anyway when I said that I meant it's horrible if Staff members can't spell, because they're supposed to be the most responsible members.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


about my proposition on the last pages


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> eacboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If i get 1,000 members there is no you can becomea mod. first of all abandon the site. and by then we will have good staff


----------



## Josh (Sep 13, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> I spell right. I type good. I have the spunk to run this forum. Same with acboy. Ok? acboy will install a spell correcter and he will fix his spelling. So just wait and see the improvements going to happen, plus, i made a new skin with more colors instead of the plain one.


Your just saying this because you just became admin with a click of a finger.
If you were a normal user you wouldn't be posting this crap.

Also you made a skin? That must suck


----------



## Liv (Sep 13, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sigh. Translation please.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> eacboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Went (Sep 13, 2009)

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>My gosh, if i was a mod here, i would lock this topic</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>

Ok, this is getting out of control. I have been an admin there since it opened. 

SO i joined as a regular member. Then, later on, i became a mod. Then, when spam hits, i was an admin and banned IPs. I type good, i made a new skin that everyone loves on the AC topsites and Zyetendo so none of the members can spam or hate us here okay?  Me, Acboy, Link, and Shiny Star have big improvements later on such as more skins, more mods, ect.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small>My gosh, if i was a mod here, i would lock this topic</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> Ok, this is getting out of control. I have been an admin there since it opened.
> 
> SO i joined as a regular member. Then, later on, i became a mod. Then, when spam hits, i was an admin and banned IPs. I type good, i made a new skin that everyone loves on the AC topsites and Zyetendo so none of the members can spam or hate us here okay?  Me, Acboy, ]you can talk the talk but not walk the walk bruh


----------



## Josh (Sep 13, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small>My gosh, if i was a mod here, i would lock this topic</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> Ok, this is getting out of control. I have been an admin there since it opened.
> 
> SO i joined as a regular member. Then, later on, i became a mod. Then, when spam hits, i was an admin and banned IPs. I type good, i made a new skin that everyone loves on the AC topsites and Zyetendo so none of the members can spam or hate us here okay?  Me, Acboy, ]Thanks for teaching me.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Went said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John102 (Sep 13, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small>My gosh, if i was a mod here, i would lock this topic</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> Ok, this is getting out of control. I have been an admin there since it opened.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv (Sep 13, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Went said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Went said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Went (Sep 13, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Went said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John102 (Sep 13, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

half you guys making fun of my site probally didn't even look at it


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 13, 2009)

_*Locked by Request*_

_*unlocked after cooldown*_


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> _*Locked by Request*_
> 
> _*unlocked after cooldown*_


thank you. now guys have any of you even looked at my forum before trash talking it ?


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes. Why can't you take criticism?


----------



## Josh (Sep 13, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we are not talking trash, and yes we have seen it.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Yes. Why can't you take criticism?


i can tkae it . i actully like it. it helps me ee the problems


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 13, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why'd you go "STOP TRASHING IT! RAEGQUIT!"?


----------



## Josh (Sep 13, 2009)

You can read a tutorial on how to make a good skin.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> You can read a tutorial on how to make a good skin.


i'm making a good skin ! i told you that already


----------



## Josh (Sep 13, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please post some of it then.


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 13, 2009)

now you see this was the other reason I didn't question it, because you have just gotten to a point of bickering, if this continues it will be locked again.  There comes a time in an argument where it either ends or just becomes obnoxious, this happens on forums, it happens in schools, it even happens in the government today.  Why?  I wish I knew, I could make a fortune for figuring it out and figuring out how to stop it.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> eacboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how?


----------



## Josh (Sep 13, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tinypic.com


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> eacboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i don't want my members to see how it looks


----------



## Josh (Sep 13, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM me


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> eacboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then will you join?


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 13, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ, he's already said he DOESN'T WANT TO JOIN.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> eacboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then why should i take my time to send him the skin


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 13, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miku  facepalms.


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 13, 2009)

Watch EAC be closed in like a week.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

adorkable x said:
			
		

> Watch EAC be closed in like a week.


it's 3 months old i'm not closing it


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 13, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> adorkable x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She means dead.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> eacboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have 52 active members its not dying anytime soon


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 13, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Members in your forums who have posted in the last day:
16


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> eacboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


members active in tha last week 52


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 13, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Average post count: 5


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> eacboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


new members yso? at least people are joining


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 13, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And quitting. almost 90% of your members have a post count under 20. Most of them have not posted in 6 days..


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> eacboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and look at tbt 8,000 membes maybe 1/16 active


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 13, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your point? A small forums has to have about 70% of it's members active to stay alive. Soon you'll be talking to Went, Shiny Star, and Link all by yourselves.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2009)

No thanks.


----------



## Pear (Sep 13, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> eacboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 13, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 13, 2009)

please for the love of whatever you believe in just ignore trolls.


----------



## Went (Sep 13, 2009)

LISTEN! The forums is active after merging forums okay? So quit complaining. It looks awesome for months btw...


----------



## Ricano (Sep 13, 2009)

If you want to join his freaking forum, then join.
If not, then dont. Simple as that


----------



## technoxmaniac (Sep 13, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> If you want to join his freaking forum, then join.
> If not, then dont. Simple as that


Words of wisdom.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 13, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I try


----------



## kalinn (Sep 13, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're too smart for your own good. 
you deserve a cookie.
xD


----------



## AC CF (Sep 13, 2009)

This site is better than TBT...

*Joins*


----------



## Went (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh No... -_-


----------



## Liv (Sep 13, 2009)

AC CF said:
			
		

> This site is better than TBT...
> 
> *Joins*


Okay join. Why do we really care. It's his site guys his computer his life.
We shouldn't care it's our opinion but it's his site. He can make it crappy if he wants.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 13, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O:
cookeh!
K I'm done here


----------



## AC CF (Sep 13, 2009)

I find that this site is WAAAYYYY better than the bell tree. people in tbt look careless, ********, immature, dorky, and i will create a zetaboard forum called "dont go to the bell tree" and whoever fixes this will be reported like went says
ha, tbt frekin sucks


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 13, 2009)

AC CF said:
			
		

> I find that this site is WAAAYYYY better than the bell tree. people in tbt look careless, ********, immature, dorky, and i will create a zetaboard forum called "dont go to the bell tree" and whoever fixes this will be reported like went says
> ha, tbt frekin sucks


Ban pl0x


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 13, 2009)

AC CF said:
			
		

> I find that this site is WAAAYYYY better than the bell tree. people in tbt look careless, ********, immature, dorky, and i will create a zetaboard forum called "dont go to the bell tree" and whoever fixes this will be reported like went says
> ha, tbt frekin sucks


I was told to stay away from this topic, but I'll post just this once to ask a question:
Why join, then?


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 13, 2009)

AC CF said:
			
		

> I find that this site is WAAAYYYY better than the bell tree. people in tbt look careless, ********, immature, dorky, and i will create a zetaboard forum called "dont go to the bell tree" and whoever fixes this will be reported like went says
> ha, tbt frekin sucks


Please give me a 1-3 Paragraph Essay or so about why you hate TBT.


----------



## Went (Sep 13, 2009)

Just ignore him, he is a 10 year old...


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 13, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> Just ignore him, he is a 10 year old...


Alright, but don't worry, honestly I think no site's better then another.  It's all opinions really, and if you hate this site then why post in the thread at all? lol.


----------



## Liv (Sep 13, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> Just ignore him, he is a 10 year old...


I'm starting to think AC CF is your brother you were talking about earlier.


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 13, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> Just ignore him, he is a 10 year old...


Y'know I was 10 and I used to make intelligent posts.  Age doesn't matter.  It's the level of maturity.


----------



## AC CF (Sep 13, 2009)

:|

The reason why I hate the bell tree is because there are mean people and immature ones. Went should be a mod or EVEN an admin. At lease thats what my 18 year old brother said.

I like EAC, they have better games, features, just AWESOME!!!!

simple... and yes, you guessed it right. I am a 10 year old but not WENTS BROTHER!!!


----------



## Numner (Sep 13, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small>My gosh, if i was a mod here, i would lock this topic</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> Ok, this is getting out of control. I have been an admin there since it opened.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv (Sep 13, 2009)

AC CF said:
			
		

> :|
> 
> The reason why I hate the bell tree is because there are mean people and immature ones. Went should be a mod or EVEN an admin. At lease thats what my 18 year old brother said.
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/v/k4PNO-qymLQ&feature=related

Sorry I just had to do that. But if you don't like TBT it's fine with me. It's your opinion.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 13, 2009)

AC CF said:
			
		

> :|
> 
> The reason why I hate the bell tree is because there are mean people and *immature ones.*


Lol, hypocrisy


----------



## Numner (Sep 13, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> AC CF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know xD

And I like having mean and serious people


----------



## Liv (Sep 13, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> AC CF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody gets my joke. Sob.


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 13, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lawl.
Tis' true, young 10 year old.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 15, 2009)

adorkable x said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok lets clear up a few things. TBT i better than my site in lots of ways. But some people like smaller ofrums. Me, i'd rather be at a smaller forum than i big one. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion Pease  don't critizise that. it's AC CF's opinion that my site is better. It's your guys opinion that my site stinks. We all think differnt so just live with others  opinion


----------



## Went (Sep 15, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> adorkable x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. Very Well then.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 15, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> adorkable x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This may have been the smartest thing you have said yet.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 16, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> eacboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't know if i should take that as a compliment or a insult.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 16, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It goes both ways ;D
Just jokin, its a compliment xD


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 16, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> eacboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you, I guess


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 16, 2009)

There are two threads about this now? Seriously? This site doesn't catch my fancy too much. No one ever really posts, it has way too many boards which look like clutter. The skin makes me O_O.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 16, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> There are two threads about this now? Seriously? This site doesn't catch my fancy too much. No one ever really posts, it has way too many boards which look like clutter. The skin makes me O_O.


ok go and look at the new skins. we are making between 75-300 post a day. we do have alot of boards andd i'm removing unessasary ones and puuting some in sub forums.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 16, 2009)

Wayyyy too many skins, the banner doesn't fit most of them.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 16, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Wayyyy too many skins, the banner doesn't fit most of them.


should't more be better and  yes i need new banners


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 16, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quality over Quantity


----------



## MitchL21 (Sep 16, 2009)

u probaly get 50 post a day and 99 percent of the posts are admins or mods.. :/


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 16, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> eacboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm trying to make a good one. but i think i'm incapable whenver it's almost done i mess it up


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 16, 2009)

w8 y am i noat am od!!!!


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 16, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> w8 y am i noat am od!!!!


never came on


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 16, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have a life


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 16, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> eacboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but leaving the site for a month and 1/2 is not going to be good for you staying a mod


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 16, 2009)

eacboy said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


again, life

i wuz bizzy sryy :**(


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 16, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> eacboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


post alittle more on there and i'll think about it


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 16, 2009)

:'(  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  T_T  :'(  meanie


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 16, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> :'(  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  T_T  :'(  meanie


...


----------



## Liv (Sep 16, 2009)

Ugh. How is this still going on?

Someone's proud of there forums.
Kay, they want more people.
People disagree.
Went tries to make some witty comebacks.(I still own the world)
Agrh fail fail
10 year old = Eac is so kewler then TbT.
Kay then that's your opinion.
10 year old = Went should be a mod. <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>No fail.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small> I post the video "You don't always get what you want"- Rolling Stones.
His opinion.
Our opinions. 
Different.
Not alike.
Now get over it.
WE DO NOT THINK THE SAME THINGS.
Bye Bye.


----------



## AC CF (Sep 16, 2009)

... crapheads who hate EAC

im just a young boy.. pleazz dont insult me NO MATTER WATTTTTT!!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 16, 2009)

AC CF said:
			
		

> ... crapheads who hate EAC
> 
> im just a young boy.. pleazz dont insult me NO MATTER WATTTTTT!!!


What's your user on EAC?


----------



## Ricano (Sep 16, 2009)

..Why is this still going on?


----------



## Went (Sep 16, 2009)

AC CF said:
			
		

> ... crapheads who hate EAC
> 
> im just a young boy.. pleazz dont insult me NO MATTER WATTTTTT!!!


Ok, lets make this clear without bad things.

You CANNOT force them to join. If they don't want to join, then they don't want to join. Its *their* opinion to also comment and say bad or good stuff. Simple. Did you even watch the video someone gave?

Anyways, you can't be flaming other people and forcing them to join this site. So its either you STAY AND HAVE FUN IN EAC or STICK WITH TBT AND SHUSH UP ABOUT THIS! Your choice, not mine, the mods, or the members.

~ Went ~


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 17, 2009)

Most of the people in this thread are acting like five-year-olds. Seriously, if you don't have any constructive criticism, then leave, because you're being hypocrites. You say that we're jerks and mean here, well, why should we join _your_ site? You're worse! Now, before people like AC CF and Went pop a blood vessel, I'm gonna report this thread.


----------



## Miranda (Sep 17, 2009)

This thread has become way to flamey.


----------

